
URL vs. URI vs. URN: The Confusion Continues - duck
http://damnhandy.com/2011/01/18/url-vs-uri-vs-urn-the-confusion-continues/
======
MattBearman
Seems to be overloaded, here's a Google cache -
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:hRM3u7U...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:hRM3u7U5d60J:damnhandy.com/2011/01/18/url-
vs-uri-vs-urn-the-confusion-continues/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

------
undantag
Unreadable on my Android browser. There's a big white box obstructing the body
text.

~~~
projct
Same on iOS 5.1.

